# Bumps under skin



## FancyTails (May 10, 2008)

We have a bunch of rosie red minnow in a 55 gallon tank, we used them to establish it (Some left over from our 20 gallon tank, which was our 1st tank ever, and a few are new). Our 20 gallon tank is now 6 months old and doing great, So when we got our larger tank we moved the minnows over so we could add new to our 20g. 

We didn't notice that one of the minnows that we got from the store had a bump on it until a few days after we got it home, the fish seemed fine and we just watched it. Now we have 3 others that have bumps on them. They are all under the skin and growin slowly, but seem to get the size of a pin head and no bigger. As we were cleaning the tank today and was moving stuff around and as we lifted on of the caves we noticed that the origanal fish with the bump now had parts of his fins missing and red spots on his fins. But the bumps had not got any bigger on him. He must have been hiding in there for a while because otherwise I would have noticed him during feedings. I went ahead and humainly euthanized him this afternoon. What could the bumps be and what do I treat them with or do I? The water perameters are fine everything where they should be and the tank is passed the cycling time. We even added two algea eaters that are doing great.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Could be a tumor, or more likely a parasite.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree, it sounds a lot like a parasite. Both tumors and parasites can cause those kind of bumps, but since it's spreading to other fish, I'd point to parasite.

The other thought I had would be that it is some sort of nodular disease. Those illnesses tend to be breed specific, so you won't necessarily see it on other fish.

Is there any chance you saved the body of the fish you euthanized? A simple, amateur autopsy may be able to provide a diagnosis for you.

I generally assume that an anti-parasitic food is the best for treating a parasite problem. As for a nodular disease, I don't know of any treatment, and I don't think there is one, as there is little known about this ailment.


----------

